# 2005 nissan xterra with python 991 problems



## junkers (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a few problems after installing a python 991 with a flashlogic flcan 64 transpoder in my 2005 nissan xterra. I will post my wiring connections at the end. I tested every connection to make sure it was correct. Well my problems are that the remote start doest work. After pressing it I get an error on the fob and I hear the brain clicking seven times. So I assume its because its programed in manual transmission mode. I tried to program it with the valet button but it wouldnt do anything. Today I found out on here that I might need to ground out the door trigger to be able to start programming. Would that still work since the python and flash logic are in d2d mode?

Also, about the seven clicks, I think its the parking light relay in the brain. My parking lights dont work. I put the fuse in the (+) position and it blows and if its in the (-) position the lights dont do anything. This one has me stumped.

Did i miss any needed connections or any wrong connections?
Here are my wiring connections.

Python connections:

python hooked to flash logic by d2d cable
H1/2 (+)12v constant hooked to green 12v constant ignition harness
H1/3 (+) siren output hooked to red wire going to siren
H1/11 parking light output hooked to grey parking light harness behind kick panel
H2/17 (+) brake shutdown input hooked to yellow wire from brake light switch
H2/18 (-) neutral safety input grounded out
H3/4 (+) starter output hooked to starter side of grey starter wire in ignition harness(grey wire was cut in half)
H3/5 (+) starter input hooked to key side of grey starter wire in ignition harness(grey wire was cut in half)
H3/6 ignition 1 input hooked to white/green ignition wire in ignition harness

FlashLogic connections:

white/black wire hooked to bcm side of keysense wire
white/red wire hooked to key side of keysense wire
brown/red hooked to can high
brown/yellow hooked to can low
pink hooked to ignition wire in ignition harness


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

all these need to be connected for the remote starter to work:

12 VOLT CONSTANT GREEN (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER GRAY (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 LIGHT GREEN (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 1 WHITE/GREEN (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS


----------



## junkers (Jan 7, 2011)

i rechecked my connections and i missed a few key ones in the remote start harness. going to redo the connections tonight. hopefully that will fix it. Also still having the parking light issue


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Make sure the correct wire from the RS unit is correct, they come with both + and - outputs.

PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GRAY (+) @ DRIVER KICK PANEL, HARNESS to REAR of VEHICLE.


----------



## junkers (Jan 7, 2011)

I just checked everything again. i had it hooked up to a brown wire. I had written down grey on like 4 wiring diagrams. i dont know why i hooked it up to a brown wire. Im going to pick up a 10a mini fuse tomorrow to test it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

we all do that sometimes, even I do


----------

